# What determines bully if ukc papers say APBT



## TYSONnPRADA (Apr 27, 2012)

It is obvious that if a dog is crazy huge and looks like a elephant he is a bully, But just because a dog is short does not make them bully right? Thats like saying a midget is not a person. If a dog is 60 65 lbs and short who determines it to be a bully.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Strains behind the dog that make him up; the ability of work.. the APBT can outdo any breed at what it was bred to do~ The Am Bully, well ... not so much.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

The bloodlines in the pedigree and like firehazzard said


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Yup all about the bloodlines. I have a girl I could show UKC but she is bully blood. Thats why when someone comes on asking us to say what there dog is just from looking at it we cant. Bullys come in all sizes you cant go just off looks.


----------



## TYSONnPRADA (Apr 27, 2012)

Firehazard said:


> Strains behind the dog that make him up; the ability of work.. the APBT can outdo any breed at what it was bred to do~ The Am Bully, well ... not so much.


but if it is in the same weight class as a pitbull then what makes it not athletic as long as they are not like overly big. So does this mean a razors edge is not a pitbull? in my opinion they are all pits weather they are tall and 80 lbs or skinny and 40 lbs as long as they dont look like a bulldog lol IMO though


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

the only true APBT is a dog that has been in the [] and won. Other than that, you have am bully, bulldogs, bandogs or mutts or american shleter dogs.

Pit is a media term that currently includes at least 5 breeds maybe more (about 20 types in Tampa). Also RE as it stands currently is a AM bully, per the creator of the line.


----------



## TYSONnPRADA (Apr 27, 2012)

Omg i love tonka btw!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

You gotta love Paper Hangers. This pile of  is UKC registered an American Pit Bull Terrier.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

IMO and experience ........... NO! 

None of the bully strain dogs can keep up with the strains of dogs such as Halls, Garner, Buck, Redboy/jeep, Jocko Redboy, Chavis, .. even BIG dogs such as Battendorf dogs down from Alligator stock.. Its more about whats inside .. Bullies run out of steam. 

There is NO breed as "Pit Bull" unless your talking Traditional American Pit Bull Terriers and even those by the best dog men that has been and currently are refer to them as what they are "bulldogs". ... When asked: "why do you call them bulldogs" Colby said "I call them bulldogs because thats what they are." 

its all about the ability inside and out that define the APBT, yes some RE strains hold more true than others, NO they cannot keep up with stock directly off of proven blood.

OMG ^^^ @ elvisfink :rofl: its a giant boston terrier!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

^^^ that is the ugliest thing I've saw in a while


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

Thats the biggest pug i've ever seen.....


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

TYSONnPRADA said:


> Omg i love tonka btw!


Thank you


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LMAO Elvis, you have to love that they can register him UKC but ABKC wont even allow them to register him as american bully with the ABKC LOL. Kinda Ironic.


----------



## TYSONnPRADA (Apr 27, 2012)

Vilebeast said:


> the only true APBT is a dog that has been in the [] and won. Other than that, you have am bully, bulldogs, bandogs or mutts or american shleter dogs.
> 
> Pit is a media term that currently includes at least 5 breeds maybe more (about 20 types in Tampa). Also RE as it stands currently is a AM bully, per the creator of the line.


I couldnt agree more


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> LMAO Elvis, you have to love that they can register him UKC but ABKC wont even allow them to register him as american bully with the ABKC LOL. Kinda Ironic.


How come he can't be registered with ABKC? I mean I'm not complaining, that poor dog(if it is in fact a dog) probably shouldn't be farther than two feet from an air conditioner and an oxygen tank at any time, much less shown or in any type of situation where he must move, but isn't he a bully? Or atleast a product of the freak fad?


----------



## TYSONnPRADA (Apr 27, 2012)

Firehazard said:


> IMO and experience ........... NO!
> 
> None of the bully strain dogs can keep up with the strains of dogs such as Halls, Garner, Buck, Redboy/jeep, Jocko Redboy, Chavis, .. even BIG dogs such as Battendorf dogs down from Alligator stock.. Its more about whats inside .. Bullies run out of steam.
> 
> ...


but then people that own bull dogs would say its not a bull dog just like people say they are not a apbt so i think that some are closer to apbt and some are closer to a bull dog imo but like said before all of them are mutts lol but i love them all


----------



## TYSONnPRADA (Apr 27, 2012)

Elvisfink said:


> You gotta love Paper Hangers. This pile of  is UKC registered an American Pit Bull Terrier.


see i totally agree that is not a pit at all more a bulldog lol the face dont even look like a pittie lol


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

TYSONnPRADA said:


> but then people that own bull dogs would say its not a bull dog just like people say they are not a apbt so i think that some are closer to apbt and some are closer to a bull dog imo but like said before all of them are mutts lol but i love them all


where do you think the bandog bulldog proven dog philosophy come from you gave vilebeast credit for? ... :cheers: Same philosophy where they're bulldogs, comes from. I don't care what people think; I care about truth. Bulldogs are under 80 and Bandogs are 80 and over, Terriers are high end Earth Tearers.. Dogs named for their work and region derived.


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

Firehazard said:


> where do you think the bandog bulldog proven dog philosophy come from you gave vilebeast credit for? ... :cheers: Same philosophy where they're bulldogs, comes from. I don't care what people think; I care about truth. Bulldogs are under 80 and Bandogs are 80 and over, Terriers are high end Earth Tearers.. Dogs named for their work and region derived.


I guess I could change my signature to include a special thanks to you! :cheers: Just trying to spread truth.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

nah.. its down from the old dog men anyway, Colby and others his generation, I just honor it and hold it true; its just funny to see one person agree with the same view they disagree with just worded a lil different. I get tired of saying the same thing over and over its a charm to see others who get it, got it. I was just saying, Tyson agrees with you I said the same thing more detailed different words and he disagrees.. :hammer:


----------



## TYSONnPRADA (Apr 27, 2012)

Firehazard said:


> where do you think the bandog bulldog proven dog philosophy come from you gave vilebeast credit for? ... :cheers: Same philosophy where they're bulldogs, comes from. I don't care what people think; I care about truth. Bulldogs are under 80 and Bandogs are 80 and over, Terriers are high end Earth Tearers.. Dogs named for their work and region derived.


ok fine ill give you some credit to you too lol wither way i love them all they are all unique in their own way and all have pros and cons and their will always be haters no matter what buly breed you have lol


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Just know that WORK defines the breed and strains ... thats the difference.


----------



## TYSONnPRADA (Apr 27, 2012)

Firehazard said:


> nah.. its down from the old dog men anyway, Colby and others his generation, I just honor it and hold it true; its just funny to see one person agree with the same view they disagree with just worded a lil different. I get tired of saying the same thing over and over its a charm to see others who get it, got it. I was just saying, Tyson agrees with you I said the same thing more detailed different words and he disagrees.. :hammer:


I wasnt disagreeing just picking your brain thats all


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

circlemkennels said:


> The bloodlines in the pedigree and like firehazzard said





TYSONnPRADA said:


> It is obvious that if a dog is crazy huge and looks like a elephant he is a bully, But just because a dog is short does not make them bully right? Thats like saying a midget is not a person. If a dog is 60 65 lbs and short who determines it to be a bully.





angelbaby said:


> Yup all about the bloodlines. I have a girl I could show UKC but she is bully blood. Thats why when someone comes on asking us to say what there dog is just from looking at it we cant. Bullys come in all sizes you cant go just off looks.


AKC Champion Bully bloodlines

BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Bloodline is only part of the equation.. In working dogs its PURPOSE, FUNCTION and ABILITY.. I swear no matter how many times we discuss this, no matter how simple it is put.. very few get it.

The American Pit Bull Terrier is a dog of which bred down from Bulldog lines tested, proven in the []..

Mr Miagi ain't no Bulldog, its a useless, genetic POS representation of ALL thats wrong with todays "Bulldog" owners.. Nothing more, nothing less..

The American Bully has been bred and instilled to NOT have the same function (i.e ability to endure heavy physical, mental work loads, stress, etc) as well as breeding AWAY from function an breeding towards the show ring and companionship.. Are there a few exceptions? Sure, but no where near what the Bulldog or APBT is on ANY level. The few exceptions there are is a genetic throw back to the Bulldog.. Plain and simple.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> Bloodline is only part of the equation.. In working dogs its PURPOSE, FUNCTION and ABILITY.. I swear no matter how many times we discuss this, no matter how simple it is put.. very few get it.
> 
> The American Pit Bull Terrier is a dog of which bred down from Bulldog lines tested, proven in the []..
> 
> ...


:goodpost: "Say it in Crayon" !!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

TYSONnPRADA said:


> I wasnt disagreeing just picking your brain thats all


ah.. cool... Playing the devils advocate card, are we? :rofl:


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> Bloodline is only part of the equation.. In working dogs its PURPOSE, FUNCTION and ABILITY.. I swear no matter how many times we discuss this, no matter how simple it is put.. very few get it.
> 
> The American Pit Bull Terrier is a dog of which bred down from Bulldog lines tested, proven in the []..
> 
> ...


Perfect KM

APBT purpose was the []. The [] is now illegal. Sure it can be a catch dog, but if i wanted a catch dog id move towards a different breed such as a DOGO.

90% of the APBTs on this site are floating on the same boat my bullies are on.

Its general purpose is only proven one way. You can have the greatest game dog blood line, but if it aint got no game its floating on the same boat my bullies are on(show & companionship).

I want a dog with short back, wide chest, girth, blocked head piece, and the drive of an APBT('drive' not game), and that is my American Bully.

Lets not generalize bullies, with other bully train wrecks, because the APBT world has their train wrecks as well just like any other purebred that is being inbred or line bred.

The problem in the bully world is that these dogs sell for alot. When your typical BYB obtains a dog, and its overall look doesnt come out per say "Correct," the BYB doesnt want to face reality that his dog is not breeding quality. Now his overpriced dog is useless. This is where the breeder tries to make his money back by doing bad breeding.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

American Bully = Arnold Schwarzenegger

APBT = Floyd Mayweather/Manny Pacquiao


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

KMdogs said:


> Bloodline is only part of the equation.. In working dogs its PURPOSE, FUNCTION and ABILITY.. I swear no matter how many times we discuss this, no matter how simple it is put.. very few get it.
> 
> The American Pit Bull Terrier is a dog of which bred down from Bulldog lines tested, proven in the []..
> 
> ...


I get it


----------



## TYSONnPRADA (Apr 27, 2012)

yeah like smiggs said i do bet that 90% of the dogs on here do fall in the bully lines whether they want to admit it or not.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

SMiGGs said:


> American Bully = Arnold Schwarzenegger
> 
> APBT = Floyd Mayweather/Manny Pacquiao


:goodpost: THIS!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

SMiGGs said:


> American Bully = Arnold Schwarzenegger
> 
> APBT = Floyd Mayweather/Manny Pacquiao


not bad euphonism ... :goodpost:

I would say more "APBT" are more AST like, and a fat house dog "APBT" strain bulldog is not a bully. Bullies have no wind, and if they were like schwarzenegger then they would dominate weight pulls as he was strong man and mr universe. I don't see any bully strains doing these things no matter what they look like. So to me...

American Bully = Sumo warrior (wrestler) looks chubby but is as solid as any you'll see..

APBT= Apache warrior he never lost and was never captured unless he wanted to be and surrendered. proven game .. Apache/Comanche (pit bulldog/terrier) blood


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Elvisfink said:


> You gotta love Paper Hangers. This pile of  is UKC registered an American Pit Bull Terrier.


^^YIKESSS OMG WTF IS THAT?! (Typing after dropping phone with fear of evil looking creature popping out at me)


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

its the all new RARE Gargoyle bullies...  :rofl:


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

Firehazard said:


> its the all new RARE Gargoyle bullies...  :rofl:


Wait they are trying to say that creature is a rare breed/bloodline? WTF is wrong people. I don't honestly know the first thing about breeding dogs, and can tell you that thing is .

Wait no you were making fun of the BYB's


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Vilebeast said:


> Wait they are trying to say that creature is a rare breed/bloodline? WTF is wrong people. I don't honestly know the first thing about breeding dogs, and can tell you that thing is .
> 
> *Wait no you were making fun of the BYB's*


:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

The old timers would turn in their graves is they saw what passed as 'bull dogs' today. I did always find it interesting that they played down the Terrier aspect of the breed, always referring to them as straight 'bull dogs' which they weren't. Now the closest registry to the old time dogs is ADBA, and most of those dogs are heavy on the Terrier influence.
Personally, I like a bull and terrier.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Kingsgurl said:


> The old timers would turn in their graves is they saw what passed as 'bull dogs' today. * I did always find it interesting that they played down the Terrier aspect of the breed, always referring to them as straight 'bull dogs' which they weren't. * Now the closest registry to the old time dogs is ADBA, and most of those dogs are heavy on the Terrier influence.
> Personally, I like a bull and terrier.


:flush: you know more than the men who created the breed?









They're all bulldogs or bandog or terriers depending on function.. notice the snipey ones are more fight crazy with harder bites? but the block heads have more sound mentality and have mouths like vice grips, dont break just hold for ever..

"i call em bulldogs cause thats what they are" ...


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

I said I always found it interesting. Pray tell where I ever said anything about knowing more than them. Why do you always try to play that card? It's derogatory and not at all germane to the conversation. I'm just wondering why that would be?
As you said, they are all bandogs, bulldogs or terriers The most effective dogs showed traits of both the bull and terrier, why else would they have mixed them to begin with? or are you now claiming to know more than they did?


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> its the all new RARE Gargoyle bullies...  :rofl:


ugh .. you just invented a new " class" 
Yeah apbt have train wrecks .. they dont invent " classes " around them


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

That bully that was posted is a mutated freak, and is bred to be a freak, by idiots.

This dog also has a stud fee of 10K, and his mutation is portrayed through out all his offspring...

3 dogs from 3 different females









These people have tainted the bully world.

*As much hate as Bullies get the ABKC did something UKC hasnt done. ABKC Has pulled the papers on this dog, and all his pups are only UKC papered, and arent allowed in the ABKC until DNA-P.*

So NO classes were made around these dogs.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

SMiGGs said:


> That bully that was posted is a mutated freak, and is breed to be a freak, by idiots.
> 
> This dog also has a stud fee of 10K, and his mutation is portrayed through out all his offspring...
> 
> ...


its a shame really, i have nothing against them as individuals but the structure they have looks painful. thats my only gripe about them personally


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

zohawn said:


> its a shame really, i have nothing against them as individuals but the structure they have looks painful. thats my only gripe about them personally


Yeah definitely agree with you, i think they have nice looking head pieces, but other than that theyre useless.


----------



## TYSONnPRADA (Apr 27, 2012)

SMiGGs said:


> Yeah definitely agree with you, i think they have nice looking head pieces, but other than that theyre useless.


I think the head looks hideous lol the 4 head looks like a alien and the snout is like a inch long lol


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Kingsgurl said:


> I said I always found it interesting. Pray tell where I ever said anything about knowing more than them. Why do you always try to play that card? It's derogatory and not at all germane to the conversation. I'm just wondering why that would be?
> As you said, they are all bandogs, bulldogs or terriers The most effective dogs showed traits of both the bull and terrier, why else would they have mixed them to begin with? or are you now claiming to know more than they did?


your still missing the point.. bull and terrier are ONE breed. of each other.

You ask why I play that card.. Okie dokie.. its all in your language.



Kingsgurl said:


> The old timers would turn in their graves is they saw what passed as 'bull dogs' today. * I did always find it interesting that they played down the Terrier aspect of the breed, always referring to them as straight 'bull dogs' which they weren't.* Now the closest registry to the old time dogs is ADBA, and most of those dogs are heavy on the Terrier influence.
> Personally, I like a bull and terrier.


in which they were... I've followed the genetic herritage all the back to the 1800s and the first terriers registered were registered in England first and the worlds oldest dogs registry in the mid 1800s. The dogs were direct result from inbreeding the pit bulldogs and they simply bred it back, as it is of the same blood really really really stacked.

I don't try to do anything, I do it or I do not. Trying is preparing to fail.

DO or Do not; there is no try, yes....... emm mmm mmmmm (yoda) taken from 3000 yr old hebrew philosophy.

go to southern kennels. Look at his JockoRedboy stock.. just like what I did with mine you can clearly see they've isolated the Pit Bulldog and the Pit Bullterrier ... but what everyone forgets is they are the same blood. The fact is that the demographic area and use of the dog named the dog for the function, terriers are varmint and vermin exterminaters while bulldogs were the stock and bulldogs but they're both the same dog bred in different ways. The game bred bulldog aka APBT strain bulldog is the most diverse purebred dog today. Do I know more than they did? NO I use their books, their works, their wisdom and understanding which = knowledge.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

motocross308 said:


> ugh .. you just invented a new " class"
> Yeah apbt have train wrecks .. they dont invent " classes " around them


:hammer: yeah that was kinda impulse scarcasm and didn't even think of the train wrecks to come.. the RARE .. buahahah OH.. :flush:


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

SMiGGs said:


> Yeah definitely agree with you, i think they have nice looking head pieces, but other than that theyre useless.


imo, the heads are to big for the dogs body type, they look toe-in too. if they were 80lbs and their angulation proper they would be nice


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> your still missing the point.. bull and terrier are ONE breed. of each other.
> 
> You ask why I play that card.. Okie dokie.. its all in your language.
> 
> ...


All that can be said..


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Now I guess they're crossing Pit Bulls with Seals. Check out the flippers on the guy!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^:rain: .. this is animal abuse


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

That is just freaking wrong.....


----------



## TYSONnPRADA (Apr 27, 2012)

Next thing you know the arms wont even be touching the ground and they will have to pull their dog instead of walking it :hammer:


----------



## TYSONnPRADA (Apr 27, 2012)

and btw when i started this thread i didnt mean that kind of bully lol


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Sadest part is that I'm sure you show that picture to sombody that knows nothing of this breed...and they will say they like it and ask how much $ and buy a pup from them.

Never ending cycle


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

TYSONnPRADA said:


> and btw when i started this thread i didnt mean that kind of bully lol


I think we've gotten a bit off track, but been some good reading and some really scary pictures.


----------



## TYSONnPRADA (Apr 27, 2012)

Vilebeast said:


> I think we've gotten a bit off track, but been some good reading and some really scary pictures.


lol i like the off topic talk but i wouldnt even classify that as a bully lol its like a gremlin


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Is that even a dog?
Looks like Jabba the Hut


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

exactly my point, damn animal abuse - ban me if you want. that poor dog


----------



## pitifull (Apr 27, 2012)

These dogs look miserable. Poor things


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> your still missing the point.. bull and terrier are ONE breed. of each other.
> 
> You ask why I play that card.. Okie dokie.. its all in your language.
> 
> ...


 You always want to argue this point with me, I'm not really sure why. You like to talk in circles around my posts, and try to poke holes in their validity, then you go on and illustrate exactly what I was talking about. Maybe you just misunderstand me. I am willing to grant I may not be clear, I do drink a lot, my bad. The point I made was that the breed is the bull and terrier. 
You then disagree and go on about bull and terriers? There are straight bulldog breeds, there are straight terrier breeds today. Yet, THIS diverse breed, going WAY back, is a blending of both. It should be celebrated as such. Why this is an arguable point escapes me.
Knowledge is not a static state of being. You don't get to a certain point and know everything. One may know a lot about one thing, or most things about one particular thing. One may know what was taught about a subject at one time. Those who think they know everything seldom learn anything new. Personally, the older I get, the less I realize I KNOW and the more I like to hear others view points, their 'knowledge' is different than mine. When we stop learning, we start dying. But I still think they are Bull and Terriers, cuz iz dum:cheers:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

We're always green, no matter how much we know~ strive for perfection by practicing perfection, but yet never believing one self is perfect  ...


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

^^^
That is why once they have been deemed a successful dog.. They were given the name American Pit*bull** Terrier* and thus.. Both breed types are celebrated no?

Until then, the name for them was most likely whatever term that particular dogman was fond of  hounds, terriers, bulldogs, bandogs.. whatever... the works even if you will.

Hope this meets in the middle. Btw there should restrictions on just how far you can mutate and animal... Its getting quite out of control


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

APASA said:


> ^^^
> That is why once they have been deemed a successful dog.. They were given the name American Pit*bull** Terrier* and thus.. Both breed types are celebrated no?
> 
> Until then, the name for them was most likely whatever term that particular dogman was fond of  hounds, terriers, bulldogs, bandogs.. whatever... the works even if you will.
> ...


:cheers::cheers::cheers: here here... K.I.S.S. applies to us all, ... this is some Crayola for ya ( Y ) !! :goodpost:


----------

